# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 11: April 2010



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over; the results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2x3: 7.16, 4.30, 2.11, 4.55, 3.22, 3.75, (1.29), (11.37), 4.07, 4.09, 5.66, 4.07

=> 4.30

No warming up!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.11, 4.08, 5.06, 4.58, 3.47, 3.84, 3.44, (1.75), (6.08), 4.94, 4.25, 3.99 = 4.18
2x2x3: 4.16, 5.06, 5.05, 3.70, (14.72), 10.70, 7.06, 3.00, 2.53, 8.20, (1.70), 4.09 = 5.36
3x3x2: (9.33), (21.45), 10.02, 18.05, 12.59, 9.52, 10.81, 18.70, 10.66, 10.23, 12.09, 21.14 = 13.38
3x3x3: 15.88, 15.41, 15.38, 16.86, 16.48, 15.73, 16.38, (19.30), (13.28), 15.23, 13.98, 14.89 = 15.62
3x3BLD: DNF, 3:21.99, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2010)

3x3x3: 14.70, 17.02, 24.42, (38.88), 31.45, 19.55, 19.44, 22.83, (12.38), 24.70, 21.89, 18.84 = 21.48


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.56, 5.08, 4.88, 3.23, 1.99, 5.44, 2.33, 4.75, 5.73, 7.78, 5.67, 3.36 = 4.50
3x3x3: 21.19, 20.63, 16.94, 19.19, 16.22, 18.80, (15.39), (29.06), 21.05, 19.64, 18.05, 16.33 = 18.80
2x2x3: 7.03, 6.56, 7.19, 11.61, 12.02, 7.16, 5.58, 12.20, 13.83, 9.92, 10.89, 8.11 = 9.27
Square-1: 35.72, 51.58, 52.64, 56.88, 45.86 = 50.03


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

2x2: 9.58, 4.90, 9.17, 4.07, 5.10, 4.47, (15.47), 7.17, 4.45, 8.87, (2.26), 7.83 = 6.56
3x3: 18.68, (28.44), 20.43, 25.88, 21.49, 16.10, 16.15, 20.14, 23.21, 21.89, 18.30, (14.30) = 20.23


----------



## plechoss (Apr 11, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.28, 3.00, (4.58), 2.47, 3.11, 2.44, 2.63, 3.89, 3.06, 2.45, (1.99), 3.41 = *3.07*
*3x3* : 9.45, 12.59, 10.53, 11.83, 12.81, 11.27, 10.59, 9.25, 11.38, 10.23, (8.91), (13.17) = *10.99*
*square-1* : (20.53), (37.24), 29.83, 22.72, 24.95 = *25.83*
*pyraminx* : 5.59, 5.66, 4.63, 6.95, 5.31, 6.16, (4.19), (7.33), 4.69, 5.20, 6.09, 5.22, = *5.56*
*bld* : dnf, dnf, *6.29.31*, dns, dns
*2x2x3* : (13.14), 7.84, 7.66, 7.27, 9.28, 9.14, 9.78, 4.20, (2.47), 3.66, 8.08, 7.81 = *7.47*
*3x3x2* : (17.78), 9.86, 7.50, 10.16, 12.08, 10.53, 12.88, 8.69, 10.64, 10.89, 8.53, (7.39) = *10.18*
*4x4* : 58.56, 55.14, 52.41, 55.20, 58.64 = *56.30*
*5x5* : 2:01.02, 1:51.59, 1:48.13, 1:37.27, 1:59.58 = *1:53.10*


----------



## MrData (Apr 17, 2010)

*3x3:* (10.75), 11.09, 11.98, 12.86, 14.59, 11.30, 12.88, 14.11, 13.38, 12.31, (16.33), 12.61 = *12.71*
Meh. It started out pretty good.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

3x3x3: 

27.69 24.56 29.19 27.82 (30.97) 30.08 30.01 (23.29) 24.43 29.63 26.08 24.81


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2010)

sq1: 15.72, 12.61, 17.78, 13.05, 16.45 = 15.07


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2010)

Because I have a competition tomorrow and don't want to stay up until midnight today, I'm extending this competition by a day. Hopefully someone will take that opportunity to do extra events 

*2x2x2:* 4.062, 3.562, 10.485, 3.859, (2.968), 4.390, 5.766, 4.672, 10.063, 4.203, 9.954, (16.422) => 6.1016
*3x3x3:* 11.421, 11.875, 11.672, (19.218), 10.297, 13.047, 11.562, 17.187, 11.766, 12.578, (9.578), 11.188 => 12.2593
*4x4x4:* 37.188, 38.812, (35.843), (40.250), 36.485 => 37.4950
*5x5x5:* (1:20.094), 1:03.031, 1:19.500, 1:02.907, (1:02.375) => 1:08.4793
*6x6x6:* (2:39.766), 2:21.453, 2:16.796, 2:07.563, (2:04.266) => 2:15.2707
*7x7x7:* 3:44.141, 3:36.750, 3:28.765, (3:56.875), (3:09.860) => 3:36.5520
*2x2x3:* 4.438, 2.297, 8.922, 4.000, 3.390, 8.656, 2.969, 1.437, 5.219, (14.000), (1.016), 7.781 => 4.9109
*2x3x3:* 14.390, 8.985, (2.469), 9.500, 10.375, 13.250, 16.828, 9.328, (18.516), 9.812, 9.953, 13.125 => 11.5546
*3x3 BLD:* 2:40.31, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS => 2:40.31
*Clock (3x3):* 8.663, 7.352, 6.637, 9.028, (9.602), 6.722, 6.883, 6.751, 8.330, (5.236), 6.908, 6.743 => 7.4017
*Clock (5x5):* 29.718, 29.360, 30.438, 28.703, (30.750), 28.343, 30.671, 27.547, 27.125, 29.610, (26.157), 30.266 => 29.1781
*Clock (10x10):* 2:21.125, 2:18.344, (2:25.657), 2:16.484, (2:11.922) => 2:18.6510
*Dino Cube:* (6), 10, 11, 7, 8, 9, 7, 7, 8, (12), 7, 9 => 8.3
*FTO:* 1:30, 1:29, (1:18), (3:40), 1:23 => 1:27.3
*Gigaminx:* 6:34.062, 6:14.969, 6:22.907 => 6:23.9793
*Helicopter Cube:* 36, 36, (33), (45), 37 => 36.3
*Megaminx:* 59.782, 1:01.235, 1:03.328, (1:13.718), (59.703) => 1:01.4483
*Pyraminx:* 5.328, 5.718, 4.750, 5.984, (3.281), 4.078, 3.375, 4.172, 5.422, (9.688), 7.156, 6.110 => 5.2093
*Skewb:* 16, 12, 14, 12, 19, 16, 14, 13, (6), 17, 18, (23) => 15.1
*Square-1:* 18.360, (30.860), (17.812), 23.937, 22.828 => 21.7083
*Super-X:* (2:17), (1:07), 1:20, 1:28, 2:03 => 1:37.0


----------



## mande (Apr 30, 2010)

3x3: 22.90, 25.51, 28.23, (47.54), 22.52, 23.59, 20.80, 20.00, 23.12, (19.85), 25.16, 25.16 = 23.70

2x2: 4.57, 7.51, 9.04, 4.19, 5.83, (10.43), (3.24), 6.22, 9.00, 8.33, 10.34, 7.40 = 7.24

3x3 Clock: 39.193, 37.944, 41.318, 33.319, 38.754, 39.437, 39.072, 37.838, (26.599), 31.886, 28.431, (47.495) = 36.7192


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 114 points!!!
*2:* plechoss - 38 points!!
*3:* trying-to-speedcube... - 16 points!
4: SimonWestlund - 7 points
5: DavidWoner & Robert-Y - 6 points
6: mande - 4 points
7: MrData - 3 points
8: Anthony - 1 point
9: Kirjava & Yes, We Can! - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. plechoss: 3.074
2. trying-to-speedcube...: 4.176
3. SimonWestlund: 4.503
4. qqwref: 6.1016
5. Anthony: 6.561
6. mande: 7.243

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. plechoss: 10.993
2. qqwref: 12.2593
3. MrData: 12.711
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 15.622
5. SimonWestlund: 18.804
6. Anthony: 20.227
7. Yes, We Can!: 21.484
8. mande: 23.699
9. Kirjava: 27.430

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 37.4950
2. plechoss: 56.300

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:08.4793
2. plechoss: 1:53.100

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:15.2707

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:36.5520

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 4.298
2. qqwref: 4.9109
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.355
4. plechoss: 7.472
5. SimonWestlund: 9.269

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. plechoss: 10.176
2. qqwref: 11.5546
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 13.381

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:40.31
2. trying-to-speedcube...: 3:21.99
3. plechoss: 6:29.31

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.4017
2. mande: 36.7192

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 29.1781

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:18.6510

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.3

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:27.3

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:23.9793

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 36.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:01.4483

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 5.2093
2. plechoss: 5.550

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 15.1

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. DavidWoner: 15.073
2. qqwref: 21.7083
3. plechoss: 25.833
4. SimonWestlund: 50.027

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:37.0
```


----------

